# What is this part?



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

SS cotter pin. You should be able to reuse it.


----------



## MELank (Jul 9, 2019)

Is the question what is the cotter pin doing?

It is keeping the pin from sliding out and your roller from impaling a car as you drive down the highway. Ideally, there would be a washer on the inside of the cotter pin as well.


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

Sorry. No, i was just curious what type of cotter pin it was. Does not seem like a normal cotter pin to me?


----------



## MELank (Jul 9, 2019)

Oh gotcha. Yea any stainless cotter pin that will fit in that hole will work. The hole looks to be at least 3/16 to 1/4”. Try to bend it straight and measure the length. All you need is the hole diameter, length, and material. 316 Stainless is ideal. I don’t know if you can find that locally.

You should be able to reuse it though, they are pretty pliable.


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

Cool. Thanks guys!


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

Looks like a normal cotter pin to me...


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

He might be right. Could be a Kotter pin instead of a cotter pin. Probably came off of this Kotter pin


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Did we establish that it's a cotter pin yet?????


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

it is normal but bent in opposite directions


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

OK, I'll try - a properly installed cotter pin.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

DuckNut said:


> OK, I'll try - a properly installed cotter pin.


That’s what I was thinking. Every cotter pin I’ve installed I bend like that, props too.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> That’s what I was thinking. Every cotter pin I’ve installed I bend like that, props too.


At first I thought the question was a trick. I am glad he doesn't work on my stuff.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Capnredfish said:


> He might be right. Could be a Kotter pin instead of a cotter pin. Probably came off of this Kotter pin
> View attachment 174187


I came here to post that and you f-ing beat me to it.


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

Microskiffs top helpful posters have contributed here again...

Surprised you all haven't turned it into a political/the world is flat/we never landed on the moon thread yet

It was an honest question. I have used various cotter pins with my prop and other things. This one looked different and was substantially larger than any cotter pin i have used. Everything on this Ramlin trailer has been different and a pain in the ass. That's why i asked the question before i took apart.

Glad i dont work on your shit either Duck.

Thanks again for all your helpful posts


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

T Bone said:


> Microskiffs top helpful posters have contributed here again...
> 
> Surprised you all haven't turned it into a political/the world is flat/we never landed on the moon thread yet
> 
> ...


Don't take it personally, I think many of us are just assholes and can't help it. I sometimes need to wear one of those medical alert bracelets that says "Please be patient, I'm an asshole"


----------

